# Tokina Wide-Auto 28mm f/2.8 (M42) ... test pic



## BKSPicture (Jan 27, 2014)

*Review, more and hires images can be found on my blog:* [url]http://blog.bkspicture.com/review_Tokina_Wide-Auto_28mm_f2.8_M42.html[/URL]





















*Review, more and hires images can be found on my blog:* [url]http://blog.bkspicture.com/review_Tokina_Wide-Auto_28mm_f2.8_M42.html[/URL]


----------



## timor (Jan 27, 2014)

Bengt, what film are you using for testing this lenses ? It seems to be quite sharp and nicely resolving lens with creamy bokeh. Did you shoot from hand ? In some like here:
Tokina Wide-Auto 28mm f/2.8 M42 Review © blog.bkspicture.com
seems, that you missed DoF completely. Was that on purpose ?


----------



## BKSPicture (Jan 29, 2014)

timor said:


> Bengt, what film are you using for testing this lenses ? It seems to be quite sharp and nicely resolving lens with creamy bokeh. Did you shoot from hand ? In some like here:
> Tokina Wide-Auto 28mm f/2.8 M42 Review © blog.bkspicture.com
> seems, that you missed DoF completely. Was that on purpose ?



In pictures you see above which is in color are digital and are taken with a Canon 500D.
The b&w shots you can find on my blog are taken with Rollei RPX 100.
There are technical info in the bottom of every review showing what film and develepor have been used etc.

Shot testing the diffurent aperture are always taken with a trypod but the rest are often taken handheld depending on the lens.
The exampel you linked to is taken handheld and the test shot is only to show the bokeh.
Looks like I have missed the focus a little but this lens don't have very good corner sharpness wide open.


----------



## timor (Jan 29, 2014)

BKSPicture said:


> In pictures you see above which is in color are digital and are taken with a Canon 500D.
> The b&w shots you can find on my blog are taken with Rollei RPX 100.
> There are technical info in the bottom of every review showing what film and develepor have been used etc.
> 
> ...


OK. I didn't get to very bottom of the page, sorry. But now few things is clear, maybe instead of RPX 100 and D76 you should use Tmax 100 (or Delta 100) developed in Beutler. This for sure will show better the resolving power of the lens. And no wonder when wide open the corner sharpness isn't good, it is a budget lens and not many such a lenses do much better.


----------



## BKSPicture (Jan 29, 2014)

For film I have used what a personaly use at the moment so film and developer have changed truout the years.
At the moment I use Tmax 100 and Xtol but I also use the AGFA CINEREX (X-ray film) which is also a hires low grain film so that also works good for these tests.
But the AGFA film has a very low ISO so this don't always work that great.

Like the Tmax film but don't like the lack of flatness of these when there developed.
Thinking of testing the Rollei Retro 80S next time but the RPX film apparantly works way better with Xtol then D76 so this might be worth a look also.


----------

